# Hi



## Mark C. Yerger (Jul 31, 2013)

Living in the US my aircraft interests vary but a large library. Unfortunately having had to relocate to a smaller place after multiple surgeries no room for much I have. 
Going from 6 large book cases to 3 a space requirement. So must find a place to sell several hundred but despise E-bay. 
And been into aircraft since before quality books existed. My 2 oldest "decorators" are this B-17 print and the signed photo from
B-17 design team head Ed wells.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome to the site. However I would like to mention that trading here isn't allowed. Unless you have our Admin's permission. If you don't , a such behaviour may result in banning.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome from England, and nice prints.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes I am Hi............... Hi on planes.

You could ask for PM's and provide a list of things you have....... Perhaps?
Is this an okay thing to do??????

Mods?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2013)

There is a thread for posting things to trade IIRC. The search thingy is not working so I cannot find it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2013)

First of all welcome. 

We do not allow the advertisement of items for sale on this forum. We do this for several reasons...

1. We are a non profit site. We do not make any money from the said sales. Nor do we wish to make money from them. The purpose of this site is the exchange of information and mutual learning.

2. To protect our membership. This is the most important reason. There are lots of "scams" out their on the internet. (NOTE: not saying that anyone here in this thread or on this forum is part of a scam.) What our membership does outside of this forum, is up to them, but we have to try and prevent them from falling into these things on our forum itself.

If people wish to contact others through Private Messages to make deals and trades, that is up to them. We do not read your PM's, and you can do what you want in those regards. 

I hope the forum membership understand why we do not allow open advertising.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2013)

Howdy anyhoo.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> First of all welcome.
> We do not allow the advertisement of items for sale on this forum. We do this for several reasons.. I hope the forum membership understand why we do not allow open advertising.



Always have, and the reasons are good ones!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## GregP (Aug 2, 2013)

And here I was, about to advertise my ex-wife for sale ... damn!

Could I just GIVE her away?

She's a 3-ring circus: engagement ring, wedding ring, and suffering ...


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry buddy, you're on your own there. If she is even close to what my ex- was like, you could take your wealth and combine that with the wealth of everybody who has ever been on a computer anywhere and that wouldn't be enough to pay me to take her off your hands for the weekend.


Mark, I forgot to say Hi. Greg got me all worked up with old (bat) memories.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum Mr. Yerger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the fanny....sorry, funny farm!


----------



## GregP (Aug 6, 2013)

So you can advertise and sell anything you want on this forum, but you can't tell us what it is or the price of it. I have something for sale. Anybody want it? Send me you credit card number.

Sounds like ObamaCare to me ... nodbody old wants anything to do with it, but they're the ones likely to WANT it.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

You think he went away????


----------



## Mark C. Yerger (Aug 6, 2013)

My apologies as was unaware re open selling, reasons understood. If I grasped correctly if someone interested
they can PM me.

I decorate "Planes" also, like Wootton among others, larger period prints from negatives, signed/personalized 8x10s aviation related for smaller areas.

Keeps walls from being boring..................


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Psst... Mr Y... they are all mad except me


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

Now see............... you are doing Exactly what we said you should Not do......
If someone is interested They will PM You for what you have...... 
Then You will give them a list.......
Kapeesh?


----------



## Mark C. Yerger (Aug 6, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Now see............... you are doing Exactly what we said you should Not do......
> If someone is interested They will PM You for what you have......
> Then You will give them a list.......
> Kapeesh?



Got it


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

Now, 
build a model for a Group Build!
GB19 just started. "Nose Art"


----------

